# Cannondale V Focus



## Steve Adlem (9 Sep 2008)

Ok nice and simple:

Cannondale CX9 Tiagra 2009 - £810 (from local bike shop)

OR

Focus Mares Disc 2009 - £899 (from the web)


.......both cyclocross bikes but I am torn between the name and quality of Cannondale plus the bonus its from LBS at a discount but really feel disc brakes are a must. PLEASE HELP ?


----------



## RedBike (10 Sep 2008)

Most 'club' events will allow them more or less any bike, including MTBs. However, disc brakes aren't actually allowed in cyclo-cross races.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Sep 2008)

but unless you're competing in the nationals, you'll be OK. but go for the dale.


----------



## Steve Adlem (10 Sep 2008)

I am not a racer, I will be using the bike mainly for commuting to and from work and occassionally for more rougher rides over gravel paths, parks and forests etc. so no need to worry about Cyclocross rules.

Dan_bo, do you suggest the Dale becuase it is a superior bike ?

Would anyone opt for disc brakes or are they really not that worth it ?


----------



## Knight (10 Sep 2008)

Discs are the future and are perfect for the purpose stated

the Mares X comes with 105 doesn't it? Seems like a no brainer to me, unless you've bugged the LBS so much you feel obliged to buy there


----------



## Steve Adlem (10 Sep 2008)

Hi Knight

Are 105 components better then ?

and if so is it better to have 105 and disc brakes on a Focus rather than a Cannondale bike overall ?? REALLY need help on this. I have the opportunity to test ride the Cannondale on Friday but as the Focus is off the net I cant do anything other than buy .....................


----------



## Iceniner (10 Sep 2008)

Ive just made a post on my initial thoughts of the focus cross disc 2008 model in this section - they still have a few left at wiggle for £720 so would leave you some spare cash for other bits etc compared to the 2009 model, which only seems to have a changed seat and different paint work. Ive only ridden mine a few miles but its a nice bike. The discs are good and easy to adjust. They are still wearing in but ill let you know how they get on once they have bedded in if you like? 

I dont do racing and im getting it for commuting and general riding along small bits of off road stuff. I know that come the winter mud and rain where ill be riding ill be thankful of discs!


----------



## Steve Adlem (10 Sep 2008)

Hi Iceniner

I need a 56 frame and it says on Wiggle they are discontinued (im assuming out of stock now). Do you know any different.

Anyway, do people still think its worth paying the extra for disc brakes then even if its the 2009 which is more money ?


----------



## papercorn2000 (10 Sep 2008)

I run avid BB7 discs on my cross bike. Great - especially in the mud!


----------



## Iceniner (10 Sep 2008)

Sorry Steve, Id forgotten that, they went out of stock about 2weeks ago and when they say they are out of stock there is none left - i did ask a while back - but luckily im a 54 frame so i was ok. As most of the components are the same between the 2008 and 2009 model i would still go for the focus again. 

I still think its worth the extra to get discs. Better stopping in the wet/mud is normally the strongest argument, but you dont wear your rims out as fast either.


----------



## RedBike (10 Sep 2008)

I'm not sure if either bike has mounts for mud-guards or a pannier rack. 

You could always fit race-blades or a MTB curd catcher but these are nowhere near as effective at stopping cold water being sprayed up your backside / into your shoes are full length road mud-guards. 

Sadly full length road mudgaurds will just about kill the bikes off-road potential. They would easily become clogged with mud. 

If you hadn't of listed forest paths as one of the places where you wanted to ride I would of suggested a tourer / audax bike instead.


----------



## racingaway (23 Sep 2008)

Cannondale all the way!! There new stuff for this year looks amazing!! Have you seen the new scalpel?!!?


----------

